# ciao a tutti

## nolith

un megaciao  a tutti quelli che usano gentoo in italia! Saro` gentile, a tuti quelli che sanno leggere l'italiano!

cmq, io sono Nolith e spero di trovarmi bene con voi  :Very Happy: 

ora scappo che devo andare

ciao ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

benvenuto

----------

## shev

 *nolith wrote:*   

> un megaciao  a tutti quelli che usano gentoo in italia! Saro` gentile, a tuti quelli che sanno leggere l'italiano!

 

Meglio la seconda, abbiamo anche svizzeri e neo zelandesi in ascolto!  :Very Happy: 

Cmq benvenuto tra noi, vedrai che ti troverai benissimo!  :Wink: 

----------

## innovatel

io son qua da ieri e mi son trovato bene ...

1) mi avete trattato bene anche se il mio problema per voi esperti potrebbe esser idiota (nn ci riesco ancora però)

2) ho trovato 2 amici di un altro forum qua

3) voglio imparare tanto e spero di riuscirci anche grazie a voi.

----------

## bsolar

Sono contento di vedere forze fresche popolare la comunità.  :Cool: 

----------

## innovatel

sai, credo che linux sia un bene comune e quindi sia anche giusto che le "forze fresche" crescano assieme aiutate da quelle più esperte per poi far lo stesso con quelli più freschi in un futuro

----------

## akiross

hola  :Smile: 

benvenuto nel mondo Gentoo

ovvero, nel mondo delle soddisfazioni  :Very Happy: 

ciauz

----------

## innovatel

 *akiross wrote:*   

> ovvero, nel mondo delle soddisfazioni 

 

della serie ... scopriremo quant'è profonda la tana del bianconiglio?

----------

## Sym

Ciao benvenuto, vedrai che ti troverai bene, i ragazzi sono strepitosi   :Smile: 

----------

## nolith

grazie mille a tutti  :Very Happy: 

bsolar, sai che hai un avatar davvero figo! cosa e` un planetar caduto o ho preso un abbaglio?

----------

## bsolar

 *nolith wrote:*   

> grazie mille a tutti 
> 
> bsolar, sai che hai un avatar davvero figo! cosa e` un planetar caduto o ho preso un abbaglio?

 

È il mio vecchio avatar (quello nero con la "firma" del buco nero è durato poco e sono tornato alle origini...)

È tratto da un'illustrazione  di Dark Angel di Kia Asamiya.

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> È il mio vecchio avatar (quello nero con la "firma" del buco nero è durato poco e sono tornato alle origini...)
> 
> 

 

E detto tra noi, ti preferisco di gran lunga con questo avatar (il solar), ormai nell'immaginario collettivo sei meglio rappresentato da quest'immagine!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Sono contento di vedere forze fresche popolare la comunità. 

 

e a far lievitare il numero dei post   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> E detto tra noi, ti preferisco di gran lunga con questo avatar (il solar), ormai nell'immaginario collettivo sei meglio rappresentato da quest'immagine! 

 

Confermo!  :Cool: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Confermo! 

 

Veteran! Compliments.  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Confermo!  
> 
> Veteran! Compliments. 

 

wow! complimenti cerri ma ti raggiungerò  :Smile: 

Ormai sei vecchio  :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Benvenuto anche da parte mia Nolith!

Ps: é meritata la medaglia Veteran  Cerri  :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

wow   :Shocked: 

non m'ero nemmeno accorto... grazie a tutti per i "compliments"!!!!  :Cool: 

----------

## Benve

sono un pò in ritardo.

Ciao, Benvenuto  :Smile: 

----------

